# 95992 Epley maneuver



## hudsondna (Feb 17, 2009)

In 2008 we used 92700 for epley maneuver and got paid by Medicare. Now in 2009 we use 95992 the new code and Medicare has been denying it. Can anyone give me some information on this? Or where I can find information on this. Thanks for anyones help.


----------



## mooregr (Feb 17, 2009)

*95992 epley maneuver*

Here is an article on CMS's position on this new code.

http://www.asha.org/about/publications/leader-online/archives/2009/090210/090210g.htm

G. Moore
CPC
g_r_moore@hotmail.com


----------

